# Ice on Mosquito



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

How's the ice on Mosquito?
I have never ice fished it before, would like to come down and give it a try.
Can anybody give me general info on ice fishing the lake please? PM me if you like.
Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Tom


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably 9"+. Any parking area should have a trail leading to a pack of shantys


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

All day Dink perch and crappie


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

That's why there's always pymatuning?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OP,,,, Would you want some of my spots to try?


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

PM'd you Doboy


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Eyegagger said:


> That's why there's always pymatuning?


Yep Pymatuning, all the catfish you can handle!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

got this at pymie on sunday gave hell of a fight!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

How did she taste out of that cold water. Kidding kidding don’t wanna get strung up lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

troutmcallister said:


> View attachment 482578
> got this at pymie on sunday gave hell of a fight!


Great catch!!!…but you don’t look to happy??…smile..smile..that’s a hell of a FISH 🎣


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

That's my buddy I actually was the one who risked my hand grabbing that thing! I think he was going for tough guy look lol


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Shes still swimming


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I had 7 on the livescope at one time in a pack chasing perch. It was awesome to watch. Then boom, one cracks my vibe...and I loose my phone down the hole fighting it. Never touched it..but had it to the hole before I broke it off. Nice job on landing that ski...hellva a fish.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

What an awesome fish I’ve donated some days to the branch trying to get one through ice over years to no avail. Congrats on that monster.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Doboy said:


> OP,,,, Would you want some of my spots to try?


Sent you a pm


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> I had 7 on the livescope at one time in a pack chasing perch. It was awesome to watch. Then boom, one cracks my vibe...and I loose my phone down the hole fighting it. Never touched it..but had it to the hole before I broke it off. Nice job on landing that ski...hellva a fish.


sorry but that fish planned that.. he was like watch this guys ima make him lose something down that hole... ima go over and grab his lure then make him drop something and brake his line and just swim away....... over there giving his buddies a high fin


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fish master said:


> *sorry but that fish planned that*.. he was like watch this guys ima make him lose something down that hole... ima go over and grab his lure then *make him drop something in the lake and brake his line* and just swim away....... *over there giving his buddies a high fin*



OH YA,,, 
So that's how those suckers think & play the game!????
Next time I land one of those monsters, I'm gonna fillet out his back strap & leave his carcuss on the ice for the BUZZARDS!
That'll fix 'em! ;>)


----------

